# Scrollspeed bei Scrollpane erhöhen?



## AcidiouS (1. Jun 2006)

hi,

habe da mal ne kleinere frage...

ich hab mir n scrollpane erzeugt, welches mir in nem forum die forenansicht darstellen soll...

soweit so gut, jedoch ist die scrollgeschwindigkeit mit dem mausrad echt unter aller würde...^^

hat da evtl wer ne lösung zur hand, wie ich das prob mit irgendwelchen properties lösen kann?

hab da leider nix in meinen unterlagen gefunden...auch die suchfunktion hat nicht so den durchschlagenden erfolg gebracht...wär fein, wenn da wer ne idee hat


thx, acid


----------



## thE_29 (1. Jun 2006)

JScrollPane.getVertical/HorizontalScrollBar() 

je nachdem welche du brauchst!

JScrollBar.setUnitIncrement(int unitIncrement)


----------



## AcidiouS (1. Jun 2006)

supi, thx...funzt bestens...thx für die schnelle hilfe


acid


----------

